# I feel like such a newb.....



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

So after multiple issues with my planted tank I decided to set things straight. I ordered dry ferts in the form of KNO3, KH2PO4, KS2O4 and traces.

My dosing schedule is set on EI:

Sunday = Macros
Monday = Micros 
Tuesday = Macros
Wednesday = Micros
Thursday = Macros
Friday = Micros
Saturday = 50% water change

Dosed at the following weights

55 gallon tank:
1/2 TSP KNO3
1/8 TSP KH2PO4
1/8 TSP KS2O4
1/8 TSP Traces

My biggest and dumbest question is: The measurements and info I grabbed from:
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/A...ion-Method.html

shows these measurements as being a good starting point. But......what are the measurements derived from? Pre-diluted or straight dry dosing the tank? I are confused..


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Straight dry dosing. I think i am going to try these measurements as well. I have been pre-diluting my ferts, but it is kinda confusing figuring the proper strengths, to dry dosing my be easier. However, I think I may try and dilute them right before I dose, because I am kinda worried about the fish eating the granulated ferts.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jharrison said:


> Straight dry dosing. I think i am going to try these measurements as well. I have been pre-diluting my ferts, but it is kinda confusing figuring the proper strengths, to dry dosing my be easier. However, I think I may try and dilute them right before I dose, because I am kinda worried about the fish eating the granulated ferts.


I was about 90% positive that it was dry dosing but wasn't fully sure. I feel the same way about the fish eating the dry ferts unless its a powder (still waiting to receive my ferts). I guess it wouldn't hurt to dilute it with a cup of tank water.

I'm constantly busy with school and work which leaves very minimal time for full aquarium concentration. Plus the schedule will keep me on track with dosing, leaving out the constant testing and change of dosing amounts.....

Anyone else care to chime? Thanks J!


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

No problem.... still kind of a newb here too, but we can work through this together. 
The ferts are granulated powders for the most part. Easy to just add them to a jar of water are shake till they dissolve.
I have just been working my dosing in with my morning schedule, right before the lights turn on.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jharrison said:


> No problem.... still kind of a newb here too, but we can work through this together.
> The ferts are granulated powders for the most part. Easy to just add them to a jar of water are shake till they dissolve.
> I have just been working my dosing in with my morning schedule, right before the lights turn on.


Alright kewl. I'll take your advice when I get the ferts in. How long has your tank been going now? That's as a planted tank....


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Been up about a month or so now. Had ferts since day 1 and CO2 for about 2 weeks now.

I need to get some pics up.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jharrison said:


> Been up about a month or so now. Had ferts since day 1 and CO2 for about 2 weeks now.
> 
> I need to get some pics up.


Yeah post them up!!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

There should not be a problem with just dropping the dry ferts directly in the tank.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Just noticed on your dosing schedule.... Shouldn't you be dosing traces every other day as well? The "off" days should actually be traces? Am I right?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jharrison said:


> Just noticed on your dosing schedule.... Shouldn't you be dosing traces every other day as well? The "off" days should actually be traces? Am I right?


Totally right, good eye. When I got home that night after posting I realized that the off days were a screw up. Should be micro / macro /micro etc...

I just edited the first post if you want to refer back.


----------

